# Procrastinators Beware!



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

It may be a typo, but for those of you like to wait until the last minute. 
It is just that. :? 







DWR site says there were only 187 permits as of 3:00 PM.
:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

99 at 11:52pm.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

88! and counting! And Northern any weapon are going fast too! And will go even faster when Archery sells out!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

17! As of 10:50. You're probably too late, now! You'll have to go Northern any weapon if you're after buck deer. And you better hurry there too. They'll be gone in 3 to 5 days.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

There gone!
Just tried to pick my friend one up. I went through and selected Archery-Statewide and proceeded to check out. As I was entering his CC info, he called me and told me his Combination was expired by 15 days. I don't know if it is because it is a secured site or what, but I was unable to hit the "back a page" button so I had to start over. Went in to check Archery statewide, and whattayaknow, no more Archery Statewide option. 

I was probably sittin on the last one at checkout, but when I started over it released it. So there is one lucky individual out there......and it isn't my buddy.
LETTER RIP told him to get his **** tag a week ago, but no.....lameness prevails.
:rotfl: 

Here come the complainers


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Some people would rather Golf??? I am not complaining though, I have a full time camera man for the Video now.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Unlimited elk archery tags are available though for those who didn't get a deer tag. that's what I am doing this year, so all is not lost.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Where are you getting this info??? DWR site says 6663 still.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

6663 archery deer tags left?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Where are you getting this info??? DWR site says 6663 still.


If you try to buy one online, it tells you in real time how many are left, and Archery deer isn't even an option any more.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> Where are you getting this info??? DWR site says 6663 still.


I'm computer illiterate so I can't post the link on this reply, but here's how I found it!
DWR site, click Big Game, click Permits Remaining (under Hunt Application Drawing Results), click Web Site in the opening text.


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

Read the red text.
https://secure.utah.gov/hflo2/hflo


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

how often is it updated. how many northern tags are left???


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

1714 Northern tags as of this morning.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

that'll be too bad when the procrastinators find out after they are sold out. oh well i guess. sucks to be them.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

True story-just got back from Northern UT DWR office South Ogden...haven't archery hunted in years...got the draw-lock approval and archery elk tag..no archery deer tags left... can't believe it...wasn't even aware there was a limit...shows how long it's been since I bought a hunting license.


----------

